# White Spotted Gecko: What Do I Need?



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all ,
i normally browse through the invert section but a problem has arose. 

Basically ive been offered a white spotted gecko for free ... im not sure about the whole story but something about it being rescued but the woman who has it now doesn't know what to do with it.

Ive been told it will come with a enclosure but i have no idea what.

So basically, starting from scratch including the enclosure can you tell me what i need etc. (temps, diet, lighting/heating ? )

Ive tried googling for info but it all seems varied so if anyone has any good links or advice it would be great.

This would be my first gecko, but i do have tarantulas ... although for some reason i think this is slightly different !! 

If anyone has one can they post a pic of theres and pics of enclosures would be great.

Well thanks in advance and sorry i cant be any more specific but i got til the coming sunday to prepare.
Kat


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

you wanna be about 75 cool end (bottom) and about 85 top end with a basking spot of about 95 mate, they are arboreal but a desert arborel if you know what i mean, dry wood and rocks etc, humidity in the UK is fine for these as they are desert geckos dwelling in walls, rocky areas.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,
Thank you for your help.

I've spoken to the woman tonight and have been told that its in a tall teranium .. is it okay to keep it in this ? 
I'm assuming its a exoterra as she said it has a mesh top .. although i cant be sure.
I dont know what decor is involved however .. although i love doing up tanks so thats something i'll enjoy.

*Couple of questions:*
What do i use as a heat source ? 
Are there any real plants that would be suitable to use ? 
And what do i use as a substrate ? does it need to be coir based or sandy?

Sorry to be such a noob :blush:


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

**

bump :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

katwoodzy2k said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> I've spoken to the woman tonight and have been told that its in a tall teranium .. is it okay to keep it in this ?
> ...


hey no probs we all have to learn at some point.
Its fine in a tall viv, they are a climber anyway and will utilise the hight, you can set up a natural rocky/dry branch set up OR do a normal leafy/flowery set up, they will love either tbh so its up to you.

Heating should be done with a heat mat and a smallish (40w poss) basking bulb, both on stats set to the temps required.
you can use pretty much what ever you want as a substrate really, just remember they don't want mega high humidity, maybe misted every couple of days as they are from a fairly dry/desert environment.

safe plants to use are listed below,

Common Name / Scientific name 
 Abellia (Abelia grandiflora), 
African violet (Saintpaulia ionantha), 
Sweet alyssum (Allyssum sp.), 
Asperagus fen (Asperagus setaceus plumosis), 
Aster (Aster sp.), 
Baby tears (Helxine soleirolii),
Birds nest fern (Asplenium nidus), 
Boston fern (Nephrolepsis exalta), 
Bottle brush (Callistemom), 
Bouganvillea (Bouganvillea), 
Bridal veil (Tripogandra multiflora), 
Bomileads (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus), 
Cactus, spinless (Astrophytum), 
Camellia (Camellia japonica), 
Coleus (Coleus), 
Corn plant (Dracaena fragrans), 
Chinese Evergreen (Aglaonema commutatum)
Creeping Fig* (Ficus pumila)
Creeping charlie (Pilea nummulariifolia)+, 
Croton (Codiaeum sp.),
Dracanea (Dracaena), 
Dwarf Schefflera (Brassaia actinophylla)
Earth Stars (Cryptanthus)
Emerald ripple (Peperomia caperata), 
Euginea (Peperomia caperata), 
Fuschia (Fuschia), 
Geranium (Pelargonium sp.), 
Gesneriads (Aeschynanthus, Nematanthus)
 Hen and chicks succulent (Echeveria), 
Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis), 
Hoya (Hoya exotica), 
Ice plant (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum),
Impatients (Impatiens),
Jade plant (Crassula argentea), 
Japanese aralia (Fatsia japonica), 
Jasmine (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum), 
Lavender (Lavandula officinalis), 
Marigold (Calendula officinalis), 
Monkey plant (Ruellia makoyana), 
Mother of pearl (Graptopetalum paraguayen), 
Natal plum (Carissa grandiflora), 
Orchids (Dendrobium, Epidendurm, Haemaria, Oncidium)
Painted nettle (Coleus), 
Palms (Areca sp.), 
Pampas grass (Cortaderia selloana), 
Parlour palm (Chamaedorea elegans), 
Pepermonia (Peperomia caperata), 
Petunia (Petunia), 
Phoenix (Phoenix roebelenii), 
Peacock Plant (Calathea stromata; Marantaceae)
Piggyback plant (Tolmiea menziesii), 
Pilea (Pilea sp.), 
Pink polka dot plant (H. ypoestes sang.),
Ponytail plant (Beaucarnea recurvata),
Prayer plant (Maranta leuconeura), 
Purple passion, or purple velvet (Gynura),
Rosary Vine (Ceropegia woodii)
Sanseveria trifasciata, including the following cultivars: Bentel's Sensation, Laurenti, Moonshine, Gray Lady.
Sanseveria parva, including cultivars: Hahnii, Hahnii "Loop's Pride", Hahnii Silver Frost, Golden Hahnii.
Spider plant (Chlorophytum comosum), 
Staghorn fern (Platycerium bifurcatum), 
Sweedish ivy (Plectranthus australis), 
Tree mallow (Lavatera assurgentiflora), 
Umbrella plant (Eriogonum umbrellum)#, 
Virginia Creeper (Parthenocissus inserta) Virginia Spiderwort* 
Velvet plant (Gynura aurantaca), 
Wandering jew (Tradescantia albiflora),
Warneki (Dracaena deremensis), 
Weeping Figs* (Ficus benjamina)
Wax plant (Hoya exotica), 
Zebra plant (Calathea zebrina), 
Zinnias (Zinnia sp.)


+Not to be confused with another "creeping charlie," Glecoma heteracea which is toxic 
#Not to be confused with another "umbrella" plant, Schefflera actinophylla which is toxic.
* There has been some concern expressed about the milky sap that oozes from broken leaves and twiglets of the various Ficus species. The sap may be an eye/skin irritant to the animal that brushes up against it and gets it in their eyes (as may happen by accident in passing or when rubbing the eyelid against it as it gets ready to shed).


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

**

Thank you for the list. Going to B&Q tomorrow so ill have a look in their garden section to see if they have any on the list and to check out prices. 

Think im gonna have to look into stats as ive never had to use one before.

Hopefully ill get the hang of this reptile stuff soon ! 

Out of curiousity, are white spoted gecko's communal at all. I am not thinking of getting another, just a thought for the future : victory:

Thanks for all your help, its much appreciated


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*white spoted gecko*

Bumpity bump :2thumb:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

katwoodzy2k said:


> Thank you for the list. Going to B&Q tomorrow so ill have a look in their garden section to see if they have any on the list and to check out prices.
> 
> Think im gonna have to look into stats as ive never had to use one before.
> 
> ...


Not at all! Ive got breeding groups that live loose in my reptile room at work (i harvest the babies each year),they are one of the most aggressive geckos ive come across,i often see them chasing each other-noisily.But,pairs seem to bond and stay together.Even the youngsters will fight once they reach a few months old.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Berber King said:


> Not at all! Ive got breeding groups that live loose in my reptile room at work (i harvest the babies each year),they are one of the most aggressive geckos ive come across,i often see them chasing each other-noisily.But,pairs seem to bond and stay together.Even the youngsters will fight once they reach a few months old.


thank you for the reply, thats great. At least i know. 
Ive heard they are fast and are not recommended for handling, but im getting mine tomorrow and as its a 'rescued one', im chancing the housing may not be quite right. Are there any tips to catching it safely,whist i sort out its accomodation ? 
Also is there any way of telling males from females ?
And do you have any pics of yours ? :2thumb:
Thanks for your help
kat


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*what watt !?!?!*

one more thing

if im to use a 40 watt bulb to create a basking area, what watt does the heat matt need to be :blush: 

sorry to sound like a idiot, theres just so many to choose from.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

bumpity
getting gecko at about 6pm tonight :mf_dribble:

last questions .. how do i catch it safely once i got it home so i can sort its terranium out ? 

And how do you sex them ?

Thanks
kat


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

katwoodzy2k said:


> one more thing
> 
> if im to use a 40 watt bulb to create a basking area, what watt does the heat matt need to be :blush:
> 
> sorry to sound like a idiot, theres just so many to choose from.


it depends on the size of the viv tbh as to what size matt you need, as long as its big enough to get the heat through the viv and it should be on a stat to stop it over heating:2thumb:
here is a couple of pics, not the frendliest of geckos and i keep Tokays lmfao









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

katwoodzy2k said:


> bumpity
> getting gecko at about 6pm tonight :mf_dribble:
> 
> last questions .. how do i catch it safely once i got it home so i can sort its terranium out ?
> ...


best way to catch them is with a large tub or put some gloves on and catch em by hand, you don't need gloves but you will get biten so if you don't want bloody fingers i would use em lmfao.
also you can sex them using the calcium sacks in their mouths (like in the pic above) or with the preanal pores.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

half an hour to go!!!!!


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*yay !!*

WOOHOO 

Collected the gecko last night about 7pm, surprised to see they had put the gecko into a small container with hide so that i could transport it easier, and then gave me the arboreal exo terra compete with rock effect background, fake plant and small log so not too bad.

Had no heating or lighting.

Got home, Sorted out the tank etc. As the gecko was inside the hide, it made putting him in the tank alot easier as i simply put in the hide and didnt need to touch or disturb the gecko. The hide it was using by the way, is the giant skull in the pictures ! Nicked a heat mat off my tarantula for the time being. Its only a 7watt, but thats got to be better than nothing ? 

Caught small glimpses of the gecko, but nothing great .. wish it would come out !! 
Anyways, off out tomorrow to get the lighting/heating & food etc.
pics of the tank .. let me know if the set up is okay :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

looks ok to me, it will obviously req a basking lamp but other wise it looks fine, they are very secretive and shy geckos so don't expect to see it wandering about and sun bathing all the time, they do hide alot.


----------

